# Sylvania LC427SSX picture issues/no picture



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm hoping someone can provide me with a quick and easy solution. When I turn on my LCD TV, I hear the little "pop" noise that lets you know power is going to the unit. The light turns from red to green, but no picture. The words "DIGITAL TELEVISION" do not appear as usual either. When trying to access the different menus (ex: input or setup) nothing appears on the screen. As we cannot figure out how to get to the input where our cable is, I cannot verify if there is sound from a channel.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Does it appear that the backlight is turning on? Is there a very faint glow on the screen or is it black? It sounds like the set thinks it is turning on but likely has no backlight. Try hitting the menu button and shining a bright flashlight on the screen and see if the menu is visible (or any OSD thatyou know the location of like the volume). If you can see video you know the main board and panel timing and control are working and you have a backlight issue. If not you could have a system control problem with the main board. 

It will take some troubleshooting skill to sort it out, and frankly, these units are usually not worth fixing unless you can repair at the component level. Board costs are high, if they are available. Some techs have accumulated a stock of dead sets to pul parts from or have access to many other techs that might have used parts to make a repair feasible. If you don't find anything obvious, I would contact your local shops, starting with the NESDA dealers in the link in my sig and see who thinks they might be able to fix it at a reasonable rate. Do not be surprised if it just is not worth repairing. You have to get lucky sometimes on these.


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry that I forgot to respond. This actually helped a ton and I found that I could see the picture using the flashlight trick. Sylvania is going to cover it under warranty. THANKS A TON!!!


----------

